# Engine Dyno figures on an Rb26?



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi all

whats the most someone has made on Rollers in Stock form/stock Turbo? Running say 1 Bar?

Torque figures are what I'd like to see too?
Make a list if you like Please showing Boost, Torque and BHP with any additional Mods(most may have Exhaust system)?

Cheers


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

ive got my -7s plot on a stock motor if its any use ?


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah mate

The more results the better.

Thank you


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

rb26 forged pistons the rest of the motor is stock, -7 turbos at 1.2 bar, mushroom filters, hks silent hi power full exhaust and trust downpipe, power fc and 550 injectors mapped on dynapack.


power is at the rear hubs, add 35 hp/lbft for flywheel figure. 






109 - 110 mph in the 1/4 mile on cheap street rubber


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rb26 Turbo Upgrade, All Dyno Results - Forced Induction Performance - Skylines Australia

Loads hee for you in all states of tune.

Note they give power at the wheels, not flywheel figs.

Cheers,


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

markM3 said:


> Rb26 Turbo Upgrade, All Dyno Results - Forced Induction Performance - Skylines Australia
> 
> Loads hee for you in all states of tune.
> 
> ...



wheels or hubs will impact the figures a lot, mine above is rear hub power, would be approx 380 whp on a roller dyno, approx 450 hp flywheel projection from either dyno roughly.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

My last r33 Gtr had 429.9 bhp and 359.9 toque. Standard cams, turbos, and injectors. Remapped standard ecu. Had an induction kit, uprated intercooler, hard pipe kit and exhort. It was running 1.1 bar on ceramics.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Umar your inbox is full hence no pm reply:wavey:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Define stock?

Rolling dyno result from about 2 years ago....
I made 375awhp @ ~1.1bar on R34 GTR turbos on a remapped stock ecu, stock airbox, stock IC, stock dumps (turbo elbows), stock cams dialed in with adj. cam gears etc.
Front pipes + catback are aftermarket items, as is most of the pipework.

Was going to push them on e85 and poncam B's for low 400s, but a friend was selling low km -5s for a good price so they be going on soon instead.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

markM3 said:


> Note they give power at the wheels, not flywheel figs.


There will be some hubber results on there also, but down here we generally don't recalculate for engine hp, so hub results will be at the hubs, and rolling dynos results will be at the wheels


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Stock meaning ceramic turbos etc

Thanks guts,.keep adding your info.


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

did somebody say stock ?...

breathing mods only , 34 bb ceramics , STOCK ecu , FACTORY map , 

pulls 117 mph in the 1/4 mile , my guess is 420-430 hp @ the fly ?..

best e.t to date is 11.81 .

Never had it on a dyno , except the black one at York...

Lee.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

TJB said:


> did somebody say stock ?...
> 
> breathing mods only , 34 bb ceramics , STOCK ecu , FACTORY map ,
> 
> ...


All done with rocket fuel :flame::smokin:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

That's a he'll of a time and terminal nice one :clap:

What boost was the car running? 





TJB said:


> did somebody say stock ?...
> 
> breathing mods only , 34 bb ceramics , STOCK ecu , FACTORY map ,
> 
> ...


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

scoooby slayer said:


> That's a he'll of a time and terminal nice one :clap:
> 
> What boost was the car running?



1.1 bar . I realise pump and injectors are max'd out ,and, its a ticking time

bomb , bigger fuel pump and R35 injectors are going in ,courtesy of George 

(GTaaaaaarrrrrr!) , and a mappable ecu , ceramic blowers are staying put 

though .

Lee.


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> All done with rocket fuel :flame::smokin:


 and whats wrong with being a Toluene junkie ?.. 

i hear you have a 'penchant' for e85 these days , highly addictive ..


Hope your well George , you still up for the first meet at York ?


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

TJB said:


> and whats wrong with being a Toluene junkie ?..
> 
> i hear you have a 'penchant' for e85 these days , highly addictive ..
> 
> ...


Welldone Lee, good results there, you need it on Rollers for actual figures. Seen it in action but didn't know its done an 11.81.!! Awesome


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

SklyaFett said:


> My last r33 Gtr had 429.9 bhp and 359.9 toque. Standard cams, turbos, and injectors. Remapped standard ecu. Had an induction kit, uprated intercooler, hard pipe kit and exhort. It was running 1.1 bar on ceramics.


Good figures there mate, bet your injectors were maxed out.

Hard pipe kit does make a difference indeed


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a forged short block, standard ceramics , std injectors, std ecu, hks hi power exhaust, nismo downpipes, m's induction + HKS EVC 6 - it made at 1 bar

332 hp at hubs
288 lb / ft at hubs


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

TJB said:


> and whats wrong with being a Toluene junkie ?..
> 
> i hear you have a 'penchant' for e85 these days , highly addictive ..
> 
> ...


Should be OK for York pal but not sure that the car will be running on E85 by then


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Should be OK for York pal but not sure that the car will be running on E85 by then


George, Lee when you guys thinking of going?

Might pop along if I still have my beast, see if its quicker than Lees eh 
:chuckle:


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

Umar said:


> George, Lee when you guys thinking of going?
> 
> Might pop along if I still have my beast, see if its quicker than Lees eh
> :chuckle:


 First meet is April 20/21 easter weekend 

We usually go on the Monday , i'm easy , see what day George wants to go.

Lee.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

TJB said:


> First meet is April 20/21 easter weekend
> 
> We usually go on the Monday , i'm easy , see what day George wants to go.
> 
> Lee.


Monday 21st sounds good :smokin:


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

I get an idea of what a 2.6 is producing in terms of Torque.

How about a 2.7 or a 2.8, what sort of figures are you looking at if anyone has left it a stock set up(very much doubt it) with just a bigger capacity engine?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

no one sensible would do that - my 2.8 maxes out 5s so with std turbos or similar it would be a complete waste of time.


----------



## strongbowkid (Jan 9, 2013)

Turbos garret -5
800cc injectors
Front mount
Hks Exhaust
Nismo afm 
Power fc 
Stock engine & cams
Stock manifold & elbows









1bar of boost
462 bhp
345 tourge

Sorry pic upside down lol


----------

